# Stuff I made with my cnc shark pro



## tonydude919 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tony

Nice job, I have a question for you, the ring one ,how long did it take to make that one. ? on the Shark..

=======



tonydude919 said:


> Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice work Tony.


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Tony

First of all, I love your work!

I'm kind of dumb when it comes to routers and engravers I don't know much about them or what kind of detail can be achieved with the equipment. 

What is a cnc shark pro? 

Your work looks like it was engraved to achieve such very fine work. 

And did you do a little wood burning on the rings?

Karen


----------



## tonydude919 (Mar 24, 2010)

The rings were carved in about an hour. Also I stained the lettering after I put a finish on it after it dried.


----------



## tonydude919 (Mar 24, 2010)

The cnc shark is a cnc machine at Woodworking Tools Supplies Hardware Plans Finishing - Rockler.com


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Those are really nice Tony, quite impressive what can be made with the Shark.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

tonydude919 said:


> Hope you enjoy.


Every time I think I am happy with the number of tools in my garage, someone like you reminds me that I obviously do not have enough toys yet!!!

Beautiful work. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## wostenberg (Apr 20, 2010)

Tony
Cool stuff! I can't wait to get started, however, I have to get one first. Still working on that. Have you done any inlay with the Shark Pro? I am building an Antique Desk with either carvings or inlay. There are two columns that are square and round. Of course the round could be turned, and the square is carved. So, can this be done using the Shark Pro?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very good Tony, I am sure there will be many good things to come.


----------



## tonydude919 (Mar 24, 2010)

there's info on Vector [Software + Services for Automotive Engineering]


----------

